# Loft name



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm having trouble naming my loft. My main idea is The Screaming Pigeon Loft. The basis is from when I was in the military, my unit was the Screaming Eagles. Does anyone have any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

I can see that on a race sheet! People can only give you suggestions but in the end it's just the name that has the most meaning to the loft owner. Good luck!


----------



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

PigeonMadness said:


> I can see that on a race sheet! People can only give you suggestions but in the end it's just the name that has the most meaning to the loft owner. Good luck!


So you think The Screaming Pigeon Loft sounds pretty cool?


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I like it. I tried to be creative, but in the end just went un-original with my last name. Wanted to use "Thunderbird Loft" because the Air Force Thunderbirds trained right over the hill from my house. My Son loves to see them. But someone else already uses that name. In fact, right here on the forum. I think you are safe with "Screaming Pigeon Loft"

My favorite is "Hawk Bait Loft".


----------



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

12 Volt Man said:


> I like it. I tried to be creative, but in the end just went un-original with my last name. Wanted to use "Thunderbird Loft" because the Air Force Thunderbirds trained right over the hill from my house. My Son loves to see them. But someone else already uses that name. In fact, right here on the forum. I think you are safe with "Screaming Pigeon Loft"
> 
> My favorite is "Hawk Bait Loft".


I wanted something original and pretty cool.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds good to me! Screaming Eagle Loft would sound awesome as well.

I was totally unoriginal and named mine RKM Loft. Or RKM Lofts. Depending on what sounds right at the moment, LOL. My dad and I both have the same initials, so it seemed appropriate to use them. Maybe I'll get to be more creative in the future when I move around. It'd have to be Marine related, of course  Haha.


----------



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Sounds good to me! Screaming Eagle Loft would sound awesome as well.
> 
> I was totally unoriginal and named mine RKM Loft. Or RKM Lofts. Depending on what sounds right at the moment, LOL. My dad and I both have the same initials, so it seemed appropriate to use them. Maybe I'll get to be more creative in the future when I move around. It'd have to be Marine related, of course  Haha.


So your military also? That's was Thad basis behind my loft name.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ScreamingPigeonLoft said:


> So your military also? That's was Thad basis behind my loft name.


My boyfriend is on his way to becoming a marine. He graduate boot at the end of September


----------



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

That's awesome. I spent 3 years in the army before I blew my knee out.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well that sucks!  Is it okay now?


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't understand why anyone want's a Loft name. I like to see a persons name, so i know who it is. Could it be that ones with a Loft name without their Real name just want persons to ask Who it is???? 50 yrs of racing for me, & I still don't understand. I have known at least 8 Thunderbird Loft names. What if everyone used a Loft name? Guess it is just something I will never understand. Good Luck, Lets Race, Happy


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

Name it The Speed Fighters Loft


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

*!!*



ScreamingPigeonLoft said:


> I'm having trouble naming my loft. My main idea is The Screaming Pigeon Loft. The basis is from when I was in the military, my unit was the Screaming Eagles. Does anyone have any ideas or thoughts?


To be honest I think you could do better!!! Sorry !!! I was attached to 101st in Vietnam and if you are trying to in some way preserve the memory or reputation of the "Screaming Eagles"... "Screaming Pigeon" just doesn't cut it and quite frankly is a bit demeaning. Sorry but you asked for opinions and that is mine. 

_
Screaming eagles everywhere
Wings of fire torch the air
Gods and ashes fall to earth
Mountains crash and seas do burn
Should we seek the soul of man
Look inside and touch the damned
Screaming - screaming eagles ..._

(as performed by U.D.O)


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree. Screaming pigeon? Pigeons don't scream. They probably don't even make a sound when they're in the death grip of a predator. Pigeons are such peaceful creatures. How about Tranquility Loft? If you don't use it I might just use it myself.


----------



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll let you use that yourself. I do like it though.


----------



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

My other idea was flying aces.


----------

